# Medical recruiters in dubai? Help needed



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

I am looking to see if someone can help me with a list for recruiters that recruit for allied health care .

My wife is a cardiac sonographer and lwe are looking to move to Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 

Any Help will be much appreciated. 


Thanks


----------



## jaycee (Oct 12, 2010)

*Healthcare recruiters in Dubai*

Hello everyone, I have recently moved to Dubai following my husband who got a job. We moved from the UK where I was working as a cancer specialist nurse and would like to go back to work as a nurse and wondered where to start. If you have any idea or know any agencies recruiting for part time or full time nurses please let me know as I'm getting bored sitting at home as we are still to make friends and have done most sightseeing and shopping as I can and maybe I can meet new friends at work. We live in Bur at the moment. 

Sincerely

J.C


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

jaycee said:


> Hello everyone, I have recently moved to Dubai following my husband who got a job. We moved from the UK where I was working as a cancer specialist nurse and would like to go back to work as a nurse and wondered where to start. If you have any idea or know any agencies recruiting for part time or full time nurses please let me know as I'm getting bored sitting at home as we are still to make friends and have done most sightseeing and shopping as I can and maybe I can meet new friends at work. We live in Bur at the moment.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> J.C






Try:

eMedHR.com +971 4 362 4748 Health care and Medical 

Medico Worldwide Recruitment +971 4 390 2238 Health care and Medical 


Also review the Sticky READ BEFORE POSTING. 

Good luck.


----------

